# new web site



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

I have created a new website for us sentra and 200 sx owners. if anyone is interested in joining please let me know. [email protected]

here is the site
sentwo performance 
you can post pics here discuss topics and anything else you can think of. just let me know if you are interested in joining.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I think one post is sufficient. Please don't post the same message to multiple forums.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

i am sorry. i didnt realize that it would be a problem. my bad.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Goodie....some competition.....Just kidding.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

timbo, i didnt even realize that you started nissan200.org. i sent you some pics of my car hoping that you would post them. i am just learning how to do this web site stuff, i would appreciate any help that you could give me.

thx.


----------

